# Self Increasing Clomid Dosage!



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

has anyone upped their own dose?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Don't do it hun, clomid is a strong drug, please at least phone your gp/cons and discuss it with them too.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You should never self medicate and up your own dose.  Clomid is a potent fertility drug and it is very unwise to self administer.

You need to speak to your consultant or whoever prescribed you the clomid and discuss the dose with them.  You could potentially do yourself more harm than good by increasing your dose if you don't need it.

Please take care
Natasha


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know what you mean I just wondered if anyone had done it themselves.

It's such a frustrating waiting game for us all   I am disillusioned about being on only 25mg and thought maybe if I up my dose I might fall BFP only thing that was putting me off was the possibility off a multiple pregnancy!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

There is also the chance of OHSS not just multiple pregnancy !!

Many women are prescribed 25mg (lowest dose) and then with consultants advice work up to the increased doses to find whats best for them.

Please do not increase your dose yourself.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

hello

I am not recomending that you up your dose for all the reasons already mentioned but I did up my own dose from 50mg to 100mg and fell pg the month I did it.  I was very lucky though.

I would talk to your gp though and say that you would like to increase

best of luck!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

i can only give you the same advice as the others

Clomid is a powerful drug as is any drug and you should never change the dosage with dr consent. 

Why dont you make an appointment with your dr and discuss it with them, im sure they will be fine

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Sailiace
its definitely recommended that you up the dose with the watchful eye of a consultant, I'd worry that I could have problems and what if I needed help but they didnt know my dose was higher.
Your mid-cycle now so why not make an appointment for near when AF is due and then you could start on the higher dose when AF comes if they agree? xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I totally agree with Flower & Olive...if you make an appt with your consultant to discuss then they may well up your dose anyway if you're not ovulating but always best to err on the side of caution and at least you will be increasing your dose under medical supervision.

Increasing dose or buying clomid over the internet (as some women seem to do) is very unwise (and without sounding offish or wishing to offend anyone, I personally think is also a little bit irresponsible as there is just no way of knowing the side effects or outcome !)

Also, I notice from your signature that all your tests were fine so I'm assuming you ovulate naturally and are taking clomid to boost (ie release more eggs) so this would probably be why you've been put on the lower dose to start with as you don't actually need it to make you ovulate....please correct me if I'm wrong !! 



Wishing you loads of luck 
Natasha


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Natasha!

You are right I do ovulate naturally! I think I might make an appointment with GP and discuss my feelings with him nearer the time.  
Thanks girls!


----------



## hairy fairy (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi sailaice, do you have problems with cm and/or the lining of you womb because it might be something to do with that or something else and not that your not ovulating. so upping you dose might not achieve anything anyway.

BTW are you charting your BBT and CM.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Not really charting! I do't think I have a thick womb lining..I told cons how long I have the   for he didn't say whether that was good or bad! I dunno! I want drastic action!! I WANT IT ALL NOW


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

The length of your AF isn't really relevant to the thickness of your womb lining.

Are you not having follie tracking scans ?

If not, it may be an idea to see if you can have at least one month of follie tracking - this will be able to show how many maturing follies (hopefully with healthy eggs inside) that are developing and also measure your womb lining - they like it to be a minimum of about 8mm for good implantation.

I can totally understand how you feel hun...its so frustrating !!  I took clomid for 6mths last year to boost as ovulate fine naturally - released 2 or 3 eggs every month, good womb lining but all BFN even though I conceived naturally 3 times previously !!!  I think we all want it right now !!!!!! 

Don't give up - stay positive !!!  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

How can I get follie tracking scans?? Why is my AF so short then? I just assumed it was linked  

Thanks for replying natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Speak to your consultant and/or clinic (whoever's prescribing your clomid) and ask them if you could have a scan....

some women have longer AF, some shorter...we're all different after all....


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well of course we are minxy!! I am after all drop dead gorgeous   only kidding!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

then we're exactly the same


----------

